# Firmware: Sigma 100-400 f/5-6.3 OS C for Canon Update



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 7, 2017)

```
<p>Sigma Corporation would like to announce a firmware update for the SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary for Canon and SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E is now available.</p>
<p>By updating the firmware, the lens will offer improved AF performance. Also, the latest firmware of the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E will not only offer improved AF performance, but also enables the OS mechanism to start operating faster than before.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK, please update the firmware via SIGMA Optimization Pro. For those who own the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E, please update the firmware via SIGMA Optimization Pro by connecting it to a computer using a supplied USB Cable.</p>
<p>* Before updating the MC-11 firmware, please ensure SIGMA Optimization Pro has been updated to ver. 1.4.1 or later for Windows, and ver. 1.4.0 or later for Macintosh from the following download page.</p>
<p><strong>Applicable Products</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary for Canon</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Benefits of This Firmware Update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Improved the AF performance.</li>
<li>When attached to the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E (ver. 1.06), the firmware update offers not only the improved AF performance, but also enables the OS mechanism to start operating faster than before.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Applicable Products</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Benefits of This Firmware Update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Compatibility with the SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary for Canon (ver. 1.01).</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.sigma-global.com/en/download/lenses/sigma-optimization-pro/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener noreferrer">Download the updated here</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## dhofmann (Jun 7, 2017)

I guess I should have budgeted for the Sigma dock when I bought this lens, but the combo is still only 43% of the cost of (and 90+% as good as) the Canon 100-400 II.


----------

